# Need advice



## Goosebumps (Oct 17, 2022)

Hey guys! I’m new to the forums. I need some advice on if I should switch schools and martial arts based on my life plans and goals. In about 3 or 4 years I will be relocating to another part of the state I live in which is about an hour and a half away from where I currently reside. I’m an adult in my mid 30’s who started training in Kukkiwon Taekwondo in early May. I’m currently a yellow belt. There is a dojo about 20 min from me that is a primarily judo school but has a separate solid bjj program as well. You can train both arts under one roof for $125 a month no contracts. I have wanted to start judo for the past 5 years now even before my interest in Tkd. The town I will be moving to in a few years only has bjj and an ITF school. My ultimate question is should I drop my current kukkiwon tkd school and switch to judo/bjj? Especially since I can train bjj in the next town I move to in the future. Also my kukkiwon belts wouldn’t transfer over to the ITF school in my new town. So I’m wondering if there is even a point in continuing my current tkd. I don’t think it would be wise for me to train tkd judo and bjj at the same time so it’s either judo/ bjj or tkd right now till I move then it will be ITF tkd and bjj only. Sorry for the long rant.


----------



## Gyakuto (Oct 17, 2022)

Goosebumps said:


> Hey guys! I’m new to the forums. I need some advice on if I should switch schools and martial arts based on my life plans and goals. In about 3 or 4 years I will be relocating to another part of the state I live in which is about an hour and a half away from where I currently reside. I’m an adult in my mid 30’s who started training in Kukkiwon Taekwondo in early May. I’m currently a yellow belt. There is a dojo about 20 min from me that is a primarily judo school but has a separate solid bjj program as well. You can train both arts under one roof for $125 a month no contracts. I have wanted to start judo for the past 5 years now even before my interest in Tkd. The town I will be moving to in a few years only has bjj and an ITF school. My ultimate question is should I drop my current kukkiwon tkd school and switch to judo/bjj? Especially since I can train bjj in the next town I move to in the future. Also my kukkiwon belts wouldn’t transfer over to the ITF school in my new town. So I’m wondering if there is even a point in continuing my current tkd. I don’t think it would be wise for me to train tkd judo and bjj at the same time so it’s either judo/ bjj or tkd right now till I move then it will be ITF tkd and bjj only. Sorry for the long rant.


Yes.


----------



## Holmejr (Oct 17, 2022)

Yes. 
Great combo!


----------



## tkdroamer (Oct 17, 2022)

What is your end game, higher rank or a diverse portfolio of training? The answer to this question will answer your question. 
FWIW, usually TKD rank will transfer but you will need time at your current rank to get proficient of transferring to a different style TKD. This can also be school specific within similar style schools.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Oct 17, 2022)

How long has the school in the new town been around?  By the time you get there it may be out of business.  Something to consider.


----------



## Holmejr (Oct 17, 2022)

It’s not that complicated. I would go with your inclination. What’s the worst that can happen? I am now 67 years old. I started with hapkido/TKD to JKD/Kali to Muay Thai/Kali to Eskrido de Alcuizar where I’ve been for 6 years. I’m thankful for all of it and I’ve learned from all of it.


----------



## tkdroamer (Oct 18, 2022)

***Correction*** I thought the OP said 3-4 *months*. 
Yes, definitely keep training. You will be much farther along in 3-4 years.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 18, 2022)

Goosebumps said:


> Hey guys! I’m new to the forums. I need some advice on if I should switch schools and martial arts based on my life plans and goals. In about 3 or 4 years I will be relocating to another part of the state I live in which is about an hour and a half away from where I currently reside. I’m an adult in my mid 30’s who started training in Kukkiwon Taekwondo in early May. I’m currently a yellow belt. There is a dojo about 20 min from me that is a primarily judo school but has a separate solid bjj program as well. You can train both arts under one roof for $125 a month no contracts. I have wanted to start judo for the past 5 years now even before my interest in Tkd. The town I will be moving to in a few years only has bjj and an ITF school. My ultimate question is should I drop my current kukkiwon tkd school and switch to judo/bjj? Especially since I can train bjj in the next town I move to in the future. Also my kukkiwon belts wouldn’t transfer over to the ITF school in my new town. So I’m wondering if there is even a point in continuing my current tkd. I don’t think it would be wise for me to train tkd judo and bjj at the same time so it’s either judo/ bjj or tkd right now till I move then it will be ITF tkd and bjj only. Sorry for the long rant.


You're not transferring for 3-4 years?  Not a decision to worry about now.  If you like what you're doing now, keep doing it.  If you don't, then change.

The chances of the anticipated transfer happening as you currently imagine are lower than you think.  Life doesn't like plans.


----------



## Goosebumps (Oct 18, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> You're not transferring for 3-4 years?  Not a decision to worry about now.  If you like what you're doing now, keep doing it.  If you don't, then change.
> 
> The chances of the anticipated transfer happening as you currently imagine are lower than you think.  Life doesn't like plans.


Yeah where I’m transferring only has a bjj club and an ITF TKD club. Where I am currently I’m training wtf Taekwondo but I might actually cross train in Shuai Jiao instead of judo and bjj like I planned while I’m still here. I can train bjj later in my new town and Shuai jiao is rare so it’s a good opportunity to learn it. Its through the United States Shuai Ciao Association.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 19, 2022)

Goosebumps said:


> Yeah where I’m transferring only has a bjj club and an ITF TKD club. Where I am currently I’m training wtf Taekwondo but I might actually cross train in Shuai Jiao instead of judo and bjj like I planned while I’m still here. I can train bjj later in my new town and Shuai jiao is rare so it’s a good opportunity to learn it. Its through the United States Shuai Ciao Association.


What I'm trying to say is that I would not count on the anticipated transfer happening as planned.  Things have a way of changing.  You of course have better insight into your own situation than I would, but in general, I don't tend to count on things like that until they're much closer to happening.


----------



## Goosebumps (Oct 21, 2022)

Bill Mattocks said:


> What I'm trying to say is that I would not count on the anticipated transfer happening as planned.  Things have a way of changing.  You of course have better insight into your own situation than I would, but in general, I don't tend to count on things like that until they're much closer to happening.


That’s great advice thank you. I’m just gonna switch to judo/bjj and just train and stay in the moment


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Oct 22, 2022)

yes very great combo


----------



## Goosebumps (Oct 23, 2022)

KenpoMaster805 said:


> yes very great combo


Judo/bjj?


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Oct 24, 2022)

Goosebumps said:


> Judo/bjj?


yeap


----------



## skribs (Oct 24, 2022)

In 3-4 years, you may want something different.  Those schools may have closed.  New schools may have opened.  You may move there and the ITF school has closed, but a KKW school has opened!

Switching from a KKW school to ITF school will probably result in starting over.  But, you will also probably progress much faster having experience already.  There are different details to learn and new forms to memorize, but you will already have a good idea of what the stances, punches, kicks, etc. are.  You should be able to catch back up very quickly compared to how long it takes you to get to whatever rank in KKW.

Instead, I would just look at right now.  Are you happy in your current school?  If so, then stay there.  And then when you get to your new town in 4 years, decide what you want to do then.  Maybe you do end up switching to BJJ then.  Guess what?  So did I.  And I'm not just a 4-year TKD student.  I've done TKD for 13 years and taught for 8.  If I can start over, you can.

On the other hand, if you're not happy with TKD, then try out the Judo/BJJ school.  Those are also great arts (as I said, I made the switch).


----------



## Goosebumps (Oct 25, 2022)

skribs said:


> In 3-4 years, you may want something different.  Those schools may have closed.  New schools may have opened.  You may move there and the ITF school has closed, but a KKW school has opened!
> 
> Switching from a KKW school to ITF school will probably result in starting over.  But, you will also probably progress much faster having experience already.  There are different details to learn and new forms to memorize, but you will already have a good idea of what the stances, punches, kicks, etc. are.  You should be able to catch back up very quickly compared to how long it takes you to get to whatever rank in KKW.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate your advice. I’m gonna give Judo/ bjj a shot. It’s rare to get to train both arts under one roof with top instructors for one price.


----------

